# No longer eligible



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I just got the "your vehicle will no longer qualify for Uber" text a few minutes ago. So, as of March 1, I will be temporarily "retired"! lol Gotta weigh my options, but I have a few weeks to do so.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Apply dominos


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Are you sure you they didn't say because it's a 2 seater









Just get another car . Get what you can get for yours and use that for a downpayment on something 15k and under...something you can pay off in 3 years


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What Vehicle, do you currently Drive? I'm guessing it's more than 15 years old?


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I currently drive a 2004 Honda CRV, which I'd put up against any vehicle in reliability and cleanliness. But, alas, rules are rules. I'm sure Lyft will ding me soon as well.

I LOVE this car and it's still good, so I doubt I will trade if off. That's why I've be looking for something else for U/L, but I don't want to pay a bunch for it. I've also NEVER had a car payment. Even as a teenager, I always have purchased my vehicles outright, no payment. The last thing I want to do is have a car payment in my middle age, I could never understand that concept. (yes, I know, I'm one of the few. lol)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> I currently drive a 2004 Honda CRV, which I'd put up against any vehicle in reliability and cleanliness. But, alas, rules are rules. I'm sure Lyft will ding me soon as well.
> 
> I LOVE this car and it's still good, so I doubt I will trade if off. That's why I've be looking for something else for U/L, but I don't want to pay a bunch for it. I've also NEVER had a car payment. Even as a teenager, I always have purchased my vehicles outright, no payment. The last thing I want to do is have a car payment in my middle age, I could never understand that concept. (yes, I know, I'm one of the few. lol)


My grandpa is and always has been the same way. Even with houses. Cash and that's it.

I think the Lyft cuts you off at the end of the year and Uber cuts you off at the beginning


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> I currently drive a 2004 Honda CRV, which I'd put up against any vehicle in reliability and cleanliness. But, alas, rules are rules. I'm sure Lyft will ding me soon as well.
> 
> I LOVE this car and it's still good, so I doubt I will trade if off. That's why I've be looking for something else for U/L, but I don't want to pay a bunch for it. I've also NEVER had a car payment. Even as a teenager, I always have purchased my vehicles outright, no payment. The last thing I want to do is have a car payment in my middle age, I could never understand that concept. (yes, I know, I'm one of the few. lol)


An old hybrid. The hypermiling game is fun and adds another dimension to driving. If you are in a 15 year market and like crossovers, check out the 2010 Escape Hybrid.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

OldBay said:


> An old hybrid. The hypermiling game is fun and adds another dimension to driving. If you are in a 15 year market and like crossovers, check out the 2010 Escape Hybrid.


honestly, I haven't seen any Escape Hybrids around here and I've been looking at used cars quite a bit as well. Hmmmm.....I'll have to search deeper!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Time to go to and get that Prius. :whistling:

04 CRV in good shape (even with some miles) should be worth 2-3K to the right buyer, so sell that, add another 2K and get yourself the Prius you've been longing for. Then keep on anting until that ages out. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Been here done that with my 2003 3 series BMW last year. .. one day I was driving and only getting LYFT REQUESTS.... couldn't figure out why so I started to investigate and low and behold I was no longer UBER X eligible.... These asshats removed my car in the middle of March.. after letting me drive all year... WITHOUT ANY NOTICE and claimed it aged out...

Luckily someone decided to drive over it about 3 weeks later while I was driving LYFT.. and they had insurance so.... It allowed me to get my next ride...

And sadly... It just happened again.... Hahaha so I'm in the process of getting YET another new car thx to ride share.... Definitely increases the risk factor... None of the accidents were my fault... But I wouldn't have been in the situation had I not been driving for U/L.... You guys need to make sure you got your insurance in order cuz the risk is too high... Take my experience as a lesson and don't get caught off guard..

Good luck on getting a newer ride.



TomTheAnt said:


> Time to go to and get that Prius. :whistling:
> 
> 04 CRV in good shape (even with some miles) should be worth 2-3K to the right buyer, so sell that, add another 2K and get yourself the Prius you've been longing for. Then keep on anting until that ages out. Rinse and repeat.


Dear lord don't buy a Prius TURD.....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Dear lord don't buy a Prius TURD.....


Here we go again... We know already that everybody should have something that goes 0-60 in under 6 seconds like your fancy 7-series. I'm not pro-Prius, none whatsoever. Turd or not. But Prius is something OP has been eyeing on for months now, so might as well do it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Here we go again... We know already that everybody should have something that goes 0-60 in under 6 seconds like your fancy 7-series. I'm not pro-Prius, none whatsoever. Turd or not. But Prius is something OP has been eyeing on for months now, so might as well do it.


Ubering in an old lux car is great, but no one wants to buy them when you're done. You have to swerve in front of a semi and slam on the brakes to get the ins. company to buy them back. Twice.

Probably just better to go with the Prius.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If I were going to trade my CRV in, I would think of something newer, but I plan on keeping it. So, that's why I'm looking for something a LOT cheaper, but still nice. I only do this gig part time, and my average ride is less that 5 miles in my market. I may, occasionally, drive to a bigger market, but that's rare. So, I"m basically looking for more of a dependable, fuel efficient, commuter type of car. I guess I need to step up my game now.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> If I were going to trade my CRV in, I would think of something newer, but I plan on keeping it. So, that's why I'm looking for something a LOT cheaper, but still nice. I only do this gig part time, and my average ride is less that 5 miles in my market. I may, occasionally, drive to a bigger market, but that's rare. So, I"m basically looking for more of a dependable, fuel efficient, commuter type of car. I guess I need to step up my game now.


Having shopped used cars recently, I've found that near the bottom of depreciation, the car's condition trumps the miles and age.

IOW, if a car is old but really NICE, it will be priced alot higher than the other ones of average condition.

That said, I don't know if you can find a rideshare eligible car for 5K that is really NICE.

If you want to take a loan to extend your budget, most banks will only loan for cars in the 7+ range, so it will really push up your price bracket.

Your best bet might to be take your time, search estate auctions, etc.

Or, go to public auto auctions, get something that is low mile and nice on the inside but trashed on the outside, and have it refinished for 2-3K.. IME, the cars at public auction were really trashed out in general.

Good luck.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> If I were going to trade my CRV in, I would think of something newer, but I plan on keeping it. So, that's why I'm looking for something a LOT cheaper, but still nice. I only do this gig part time, and my average ride is less that 5 miles in my market. I may, occasionally, drive to a bigger market, but that's rare. So, I"m basically looking for more of a dependable, fuel efficient, commuter type of car. I guess I need to step up my game now.


Well, you shouldn't trade the CRV in to begin with. You should sell it directly to another individual. To a dealer your CRV is worth nothing. Of course they can play the numbers game on paper, but then they usually screw you on the price of the car you are buying.

Hence, keep on driving it until you can, but at the same time put it out for sale and see what you could get out of it. Once you sell it, take that money, add a couple grand and go buy another one that still has a few years of eligibility left. Then rinse and repeat after that ages out.

And I do agree with @OldBay that the condition of the car most of the time trumps age and miles, I do disagree that you can't find a nice car for 5K to use for RS. Depends on the market, of course.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Here we go again... We know already that everybody should have something that goes 0-60 in under 6 seconds like your fancy 7-series. I'm not pro-Prius, none whatsoever. Turd or not. But Prius is something OP has been eyeing on for months now, so might as well do it.


Oh and it's under 5.5 if your gonna make jokes get em right &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Oh and it's under 5.5 if your gonna make jokes get em right &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Oh and i*t's under 5.5"* if your gonna make jokes get em right &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


That's usually not something a man brags about.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:





OldBay said:


> That's usually not something a man brags about.


You do if you know how to work it son... &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> honestly, I haven't seen any Escape Hybrids around here and I've been looking at used cars quite a bit as well. Hmmmm.....I'll have to search deeper!


Check Government Auctions.

Governments bought a ton of Hybrids and Natural gas vehicles.


----------

